# Insurance for the land we just bought



## blackarrow

Hello
We would like to buy insurance for the building land we bought. For example, to insure that we get paid if the tree from our plot falls onto neighbors' houses or public roads. What is this type of insurance called in France?
Which insurance companies would you recommend that can communicate in English as well?


----------



## Lydi

It's: _assurance responsabilité civile_


----------

